# Blue smoke



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Pull a few of those spark plugs and take a look at them . your looking for the type of burn being produced .


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Were you getting on it in sport mode. I have had it happen once or twice but I cleaned my MAF sensor and it went away.
Do you have a K&N filter on your car if you over oil it it can also cause this problem.
Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Yes Brian V as soon as I pulled into the driveway I pulled them, gap is good at .028 and they are a black shade.. Only have about 2,000 miles on these plugs.. H3LL, yes I have a K&N and it has not been recently cleaned so I know that it's not over oiled and yes I was in sport mode I will have to look into a MAF cleaning tool.. It worried me when they said it was blue that usually means oil but I check my oil every other day if not everyday Mobil 1 full Syn changed 1,700 miles ago and it has never (knock on wood) burned a drop.. It just worries me as I am fixing to drive from Tulsa to Houston on Tues night.. 8 hours and 500 miles of strait driving and an oil problem is not the best thing to be having at that time..


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

If you have done all of your checks of the most obvious , and prepped every thing . then enjoy the ride from Tulsa to Houston . Not much more that you can do at this point in time . Be cool stay cozy keep cruzen and best wishes . 
And do check that oil consumption on the drive !


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

There was a guy on the 1.4 Tuner page on FB who had the same problem. He said that his car would run fine, then backfire and pop some blue smoke out the rear, and he found oil on his spark plugs. He never found a solution though, and I believe he's still working on figuring out what is making his 11 pop smoke.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Pull off the hose to your throttle body and see if it's full of oil. 

These cars have been blowing the PCV check valve in the valve cover gasket, which backs up oil into the intake manifold. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That would do it to  J good call . that been reported pretty recently .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> Pull off the hose to your throttle body and see if it's full of oil.
> 
> These cars have been blowing the PCV check valve in the valve cover gasket, which backs up oil into the intake manifold.
> 
> ...


I have done this about 15,000 miles ago and yes I do have oil in the TB.. I took pics and posted on here and everyone said that it was normal.. I know a little oil is normal but before these pics were taken I had used a rag to wipe most of it out and forgot to take a before pic.. Also when I pulled my plugs there was no oil on them they were dry but are burning a dark color, the factory ones that I replaced were orange when they came out..



























Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

...Do you run octane boosters? That's a color that comes from gasoline additives.

That small amount of oil in your throttle body DOES look normal, but if there's a huge pool of it sitting there...that's not at all.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I have used it before when 91 wasn't available and it was an emergency situation for gas I had to buy the cheep stuff add that till I could get down the hwy to put premium in it I have also read that not using a "top tier" gas would cause my plugs to do that.. Also is the pcv valve something that is covered in the power train warranty??


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> Also is the pcv valve something that is covered in the power train warranty??


Yes.



> I have used it before when 91 wasn't available and it was an emergency situation for gas I had to buy the cheep stuff add that till I could get down the hwy to put premium in it


Hmm. Some have said that it's also become commonplace with some brands of gas as well (not sure how true that is). But that's not oil on the plugs.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Wow that plug looks horrible for a brand new car.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

So I am standing in service right now and I talked to a tech and told him exactly what was said in my op and he said well yea there is nothing we can do about it if there is no check engine light.. What ever happened to an old fashion mechanic where they would actually look at your car and find what is wrong I thought that is what a mechanic is.. No they want the car to tell them what is wrong and then have a computer tell them step by step how to fix it, well **** I can do that.. What is the point of a warranty if they won't help you?? It's a thing called preventive measures to keep something major from happening.. Guess I am just asking to much.. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

WhiteAndBright said:


> So I am standing in service right now and I talked to a tech and told him exactly what was said in my op and he said well yea there is nothing we can do about it if there is no check engine light.. What ever happened to an old fashion mechanic where they would actually look at your car and find what is wrong I thought that is what a mechanic is.. No they want the car to tell them what is wrong and then have a computer tell them step by step how to fix it, well **** I can do that.. What is the point of a warranty if they won't help you?? It's a thing called preventive measures to keep something major from happening.. Guess I am just asking to much..
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


If you give the car a quick rev up to 5000 sitting in the service bay, will it blow a bunch of blue smoke?

Sounds like you need to find a dealer that's not incompetent.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Well I am leaving tomorrow night for Houston 500 strait miles and on the way back I hope it blows up.. Not on the way down there cause I will miss the baseball games but on the way back.. So I can say "I told ya so" and they can explain to GM that I brought it in knowing that it is starting to go bad and they turned me away and wouldn't even look at it because there was no check engine light on.. I can even start it with the remote start and as soon as it turns over a big puff of blue smoke comes out the tailpipe..


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Thats an incompetent dealer. Open a complaint file with GM, and include a video of you starting your car up and puffing blue smoke, that way you can establish that a) the dealer wrongly turned you down b) the problem existed BEFORE your trip when you took it to them. Otherwise they can say that because you drove it to them and it was fine at the dealer with no check engine light, that they aren't responsible for incompetence that could have prevented any possible breakdown (if one happens during your trip).


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi WhiteandBright

Smurfenstein is correct. Whenever you have an issue you can always send me a private message and I can assist you. I am sorry that you did not have a positive dealership experience. Please send me a message if you need my help.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

And I had a guy I work with in my office while was typing the last post and he said to me " geeze bro it's just a cruze" I said yes I understand this but is MY CRUZE.. I work my ass off so that I can afford to have nice things, yea I cold have bought a 55,000 dollar truck like everyone here at work but I didn't want a truck, I WANTED and CHOSE the Cruze.. It pisses me off when someone says "Ohh it's just a Cruze" I have even had he service advisors tell me this while going over issues while in service or watching as they change the oil..


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hi WhiteandBright
> 
> Smurfenstein is correct. Whenever you have an issue you can always send me a private message and I can assist you. I am sorry that you did not have a positive dealership experience. Please send me a message if you need my help.
> 
> ...


Sad thing is that I work at the dealership and for General Motors..


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

WTF man that's bs in my book yea I can see if it was just a GEO but $23,000 car is not just a Cruze. Its your Cruze.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

WhiteAndBright said:


> Sad thing is that I work at the dealership and for General Motors..





> "Ohh it's just a Cruze" I have even had he service advisors tell me this while going over issues while in service or watching as they change the oil..


Wow. Wonder how they treat actual non-employee customers...


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

That doesn't mean that your vehicle issue is any less important than anyone else's. I can still help you if you need it. 

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Could return it to stock, also could be quiet on this issue. But you are running super rich, can only guess what the inside of your catalytic converter looks like. burnt toast?

Form the owners manual on fuels:

"Fuel Additives
To provide cleaner air, all gasolines
in the United States are now
required to contain additives that
help prevent engine and fuel system
deposits from forming, allowing the
emission control system to work
properly. In most cases, nothing
should have to be added to the fuel.
However, some gasolines contain
only the minimum amount of
additive required to meet U.S.
Environmental Protection Agency
regulations. To help keep fuel
injectors and intake valves clean
and avoid problems due to dirty
injectors or valves, look for gasoline
that is advertised as TOP TIER
Detergent Gasoline. Look for the
TOP TIER label on the fuel pump to
ensure gasoline meets enhanced
detergency standards developed by
the auto companies. A list of
marketers providing TOP TIER
Detergent Gasoline can be found at
Top Tier Gasoline.
For customers who do not use TOP
TIER Detergent Gasoline regularly,
one bottle of GM Fuel System
Treatment PLUS, added to the fuel
tank at every engine oil change, can
help clean deposits from fuel
injectors and intake valves. GM Fuel
System Treatment PLUS is the only
gasoline additive recommended by
General Motors. It is available at
your dealer.
9-46 Driving and Operating
Gasolines containing oxygenates,
such as ethers and ethanol, and
reformulated gasolines might be
available in your area. We
recommend that you use these
gasolines, if they comply with the
specifications described earlier.
*However, E85 (85% ethanol) and
other fuels containing more than
15% ethanol must not be used in
vehicles that were not designed
for those fuels.*"

Now that last statement can only be interpreted as pure unadulterated BS. What difference does 5% make in ethanol content? If this Cruze cannot run on 100% ethanol, it can't be ran on 1%. Only difference is the time it takes for those injectors to corrode. And an injector even with the slightest bit of corrosion in it cannot fully close. You will run rich, foul your plugs and valves, and burn up your catalytic converter!

Then top tier gas is not top tier gas, so why doesn't law state you are only getting the minimum that is not sufficient? Getting so sick of all this BS that never use to be a problem, but sure is today.

What this manual is really telling me, is when you buy your new car, drive it for 36,000 miles or 36 months, whichever comes first, then buy a new one.

As an engineer, can get chewed out for two reasons, if it fails within the warrant period, its under designed, but if a part is designed right and last forever, get chewed out for over designing it. In theory at least, once you hit the end of the warranty period, the entire vehicle should change back to dust from thus it was made.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> Now that last statement can only be interpreted as pure unadulterated BS. What difference does 5% make in ethanol content? I*f this Cruze cannot run on 100% ethanol, it can't be ran on 1%.* Only difference is the time it takes for those injectors to corrode. And an injector even with the slightest bit of corrosion in it cannot fully close. You will run rich, foul your plugs and valves, and burn up your catalytic converter!


......................?????????????????

Every car made these days is designed to run on E10-E15. The fuel systems and injectors are all designed for it...


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> ......................?????????????????
> 
> Every car made these days is designed to run on E10-E15. The fuel systems and injectors are all designed for it...



Really no ??????, if those injectors will corrode with 15% ethanol, will also corrode with 10% ethanol, pure logic. But no logic from here, experience!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

NickD said:


> Really no ??????, if those injectors will corrode with 15% ethanol, will also corrode with 10% ethanol, pure logic. But no logic from here, experience!


But they don't corrode...

Sure, your 80's car does, but that ain't the same design as these days....


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> But they don't corrode...
> 
> Sure, your 80's car does, but that ain't the same design as these days....


How is this for a statement from my 04 Cavalier shop manual. "E10 gas can be used in this vehicle, but should be used sparingly." Care to define sparingly? A gallon once every ten years? What about using E10.01 in our Cruze's?


----------



## Hack (Jul 10, 2013)

E10 is pretty much all you can get up here in Central NY. Occasionally we can find non-ethanol 91, but it's ~$4.20/gal

-Posted from my Galaxy Note 2 on VZW's LTE network.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> E10 is pretty much all you can get up here in Central NY.


 same here in the Metro Area in NY - nothing but e10.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Denver is E10 from Nov 1 to March 31 every year.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Just some speculation for the OP why is engine is running rich. Sure test is running a leak down test on each injector. Another test I like to run is applying a variable pulse generator frequency. Is like a musical instrument where you ear can detect any missed beats.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

His car isn't running rich and it has absolutely nothing to do with the fuel he is using. Blue smoke is oil being burned in the cylinders. Black smoke is too rich. It is most likely a cylinder or PCV system issue as I and others stated earlier in the thread. 

The Cruze, along with every gasoline powered vehicle currently being sold in America, is designed to run on E10. In fact, the Cruze and turbocharged cars do run a little better on ethanol due to it's cooling, knock-reducing effects inside the cylinders. 

Please stop spreading misinformation and conspiracy theories. It confuses people. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

It has to be oil burning pretty much no matter what so keep an eye on your oil. Even if it was just the MAF sensor you need to keep an eye on your oil from now on, even if just for a while to make sure it's not moving.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

2013LT said:


> It has to be oil burning pretty much no matter what so keep an eye on your oil. Even if it was just the MAF sensor you need to keep an eye on your oil from now on, even if just for a while to make sure it's not moving.


Well I will tell you it IS moving.. Had my oil changed 1763 miles ago and I am between 1/8 and 1/4 qt low when I checked it today.. So something is happening in there but remember GM won't look at it because I don't have a CEL.. A problem is brewing and a simple check would prevent GM from replacing my long block and extending my factory warranty waaaaaay out...


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

WhiteAndBright - PM Jackie (Chevy Customer Care) with your VIN, mileage, and a couple of dealerships near you. Include the information on the one dealership that said they wouldn't work on it without a CEL - that's crap. Slow leaks won't necessarily trigger a CEL but they can lead to engine damage. It's not GM that won't look; it's your dealership.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

WhiteAndBright said:


> Well I will tell you it IS moving.. Had my oil changed 1763 miles ago and I am between 1/8 and 1/4 qt low when I checked it today.. So something is happening in there but remember GM won't look at it because I don't have a CEL.. A problem is brewing and a simple check would prevent GM from replacing my long block and extending my factory warranty waaaaaay out...
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


There's your next plan of attack. 

Oil consumption and blue smoke on a brand new car is completely unacceptable and an indicator of a problem to ANY mechanic with a brain...

A normal Cruze doesn't use even a bit of oil at all in 7000-8000 mile changes. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

This is debatable. Oil consumption to an extent is completely normal and acceptable in every car. Some do it more than others and even those that don't seem to burn oil at all actually do at an unnoticeable level. They even put an acceptable level out there and it's quite a bit I don't remember exactly but I think its 1qt/1000 miles. Generally speaking this is under normal operating conditions where nothing is wrong and it should never get worse. However if your getting blue smoke out of the exhaust you have to have pretty significant oil burn because the catalytic converter will hide a pretty massive amount of oil being burnt off. That's why your seeing your oil level drop white. I'd still be at the dealership however getting them to look at it, especially if your burning a lot.



jblackburn said:


> There's your next plan of attack.
> 
> Oil consumption and blue smoke on a brand new car is completely unacceptable and an indicator of a problem to ANY mechanic with a brain...
> 
> ...


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

WhiteAndBright said:


> Well I will tell you it IS moving.. Had my oil changed 1763 miles ago and I am between 1/8 and 1/4 qt low when I checked it today.. So something is happening in there but remember GM won't look at it because I don't have a CEL.. A problem is brewing and a simple check would prevent GM from replacing my long block and extending my factory warranty waaaaaay out...
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


This is a light of a different color, but excessive oil consumption still can be caused by running rich as the piston rings get carboned up as well. A dead giveaway on this subject is to do a compression leak down test on each cylinder. And one cause can be by running rich, a chain reaction.

Had a 4.3L like that consuming a quart every 800 miles, culprit was a mixture problem. Your GM dealer sells decarbonizing products. Repaired the mixture problem, decarbonized the engine and the oil consumption dropped to a half a quart every 4,500 miles. 

If quoting GM shop or owners manual on E10 is a conspiracy theory, time to find another board. 

Ha, when CEL's first came out, could take your car into a dealership with your rear bumper falling off. No its not, not getting a code. It was that bad.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

For whatever it is worth, a fuel air mixture under the right (or wrong) circumstances, most certainly will show as blue from the exaust.
If it was oil, the OP would see oil consumption exceeding one quart per about 800 miles.....this is the point where consuption becomes just barely visable.
So, wether oil gets past the rings or the pcv or the turbo seals, consumption must exceed one qt. per 800 or less to become visable.

As a aside, don't forget coolant seeping into the combustion chamber will also burn blue.

So, if oil consuption is as minimal as the OP indicates, and there is no loss of coolant, it can be assumed there was a rich condition.
This should create a fuel mileage change if the problem is consistent......but remember, when at WOT the injectors are wide open and this will show as smoke on hard accel.

I am not convinced the OP still has anything to worry about.

Rob


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

If WhiteAndBright were in Denver puffing blue smoke during an emissions test would be an automatic fail, regardless of the overall emissions readings. This needs to be corrected before it becomes a major problem. If his dealership won't track it down he definitely needs to contact Chevy Customer Care and get a GM level ticket opened. As for oil consumption, I change my oil every 5-7000 miles and have never had any oil loss.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

WhiteAndBright, 

Yes, please be sure to reach out to us so we can look into this for you. We look forward to your private message. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

obermd said:


> It's not GM that won't look; it's your dealership.


I totally agree but it says GM on the sign and the dealership is a direct reflection of the company in a whole.. I work at the dealership and work for General Motors and I see stuff on the inside I understand that because there is no CEL on they can't just have the tech's go in and dig around because GM won't pay the dealership for that time.. But at the same time I WORK FOR GM, I am burning oil and you can see blue smoke from the back of my car.. But no CEL = "can not duplicate".. I shouldn't have to go from dealership to dealership till I find one that will "look" at it.. But thank you to everyone for your comments I really really appreciate it!!!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

WhiteAndBright - are you in an area that requires emissions testing? If so, find out if the emissions test would fail with blue smoke. If so, your car is failing under the required US emissions warranty. Also, if the smoke is consistent enough talk to your dealership's service manager to see if he can contact GM for you to get GM to cover the time it takes to hunt down the source of the oil leak.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

If the car is puffing blue smoke it would fail emissions no matter what obermd, not just a visual test. Generally speaking if you are showing blue smoke you are burning more than the 1 quart / 1000 miles but then again if it only happens at certain times. It might be something else and not burn that much because it's very periodic. Again a catalytic converter will hide a large amount of oil burn because it cleans the exhaust. Everyone has oil consumption, yours might just be so low that it's not noticeable.

Oh yes and coolant tends to burn white not blue to the person above  It also smells sweet.

An at home compression test might tell you the story of whether your having issues or not. Also, it would arm you if the results are bad when you go to the dealership.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I mentioned coolant seeping into a combustion chamber will cause smoke.......referencing a very minor amount.
A blown head gasket would make huge amounts of white smoke and, yes, smells sweet.....I would hope a dealer, or even my landscaper for that matter, could figure that one out.

My example revolved around a very slow coolant loss, over hundreds of miles, and was only a thought.

Rob


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Earl Sinclair *dinosaur* phart = puff of *blue* smoke.


----------



## ForABruzin (Sep 26, 2013)

Not to stir the pot but read this forum alot and recently bought a cruze less than 3k brought into dealership toolbag service guys asks same question gives same answer i questioned answer got well youve got plenty of warranty left my problem was surging but its a new fn car and appearently driveability or customer satisfaction not so impotant.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Just an update on my trip that I am taking mentioned in one of my first post in this thread.. I have stopped twice so far in the trip to check the oil, couldn't get a real accurate reading as the motor is still warm and some oil is still prob up in the head.. But have only had to add maybe an 1/8 to 1/4 again..




























Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

400 miles on half a tank..




























Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

You did openly admit to making modifications to this vehicle that may or not be the cause of your problems. But is certainly an issue with the burden of proof on your shoulders. What else can be said about this?

This is a law apparently not too many dealers are not even familiar with:

"A. Performance Warranty
The Performance Warranty covers repairs which are required during the first 2 years
or 24,000 miles of vehicle use (whichever first occurs) because the vehicle failed an
emission test. Specified major emission control components are covered for the first
8 years or 80,000 miles (whichever first occurs). If you are a resident of an area with
an Inspection and Maintenance (I/M) program that meets federal guidelines, you are
eligible for this warranty protection provided that:
•
Your car or light-duty truck fails an approved emissions test; and
•
Your vehicle is less than 2 years old and has less than 24,000 miles (up to
Office of Transportation and Air Quality 8 years/80,000 miles for certain components); and
•
Your state or local government requires that you repair the vehicle; and
•
*The test failure does not result from misuse of the vehicle or a failure to follow the
manufacturers’ written maintenance instructions;* and
•
You present the vehicle to a warranty-authorized manufacturer representative, along
with evidence of the emission test failure, during the warranty period."

That I had to print out and show my dealer with previous emission problems, or pay to get the services done. But only good if you follow the manufactures' required recommendations. And the same applies for that 100K/5 year PT warranty.

But so far, haven't seen you any post anything about claims on these warranties. 

Fuels are an entirely different issue, the majority of ethanol plants in are state are going against federal standards for emissions, but the state is letting them get away with murder. So how do you even know they are following vehicle manufacturers' recommendations for E10? Nobody is checking on these issues! And is yet another problem.

If interested in the EPA view, can read the entire document at:

http://www.epa.gov/obd/pubs/420f09048.pdf


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Just to update this thread.. On Sunday I was at Walmart with the gf and while we were loading bags into the car I had it started from the remote it started to sputter and almost die.. I took it into service on Monday and they did a check because the CEL finally came on and said that it was the PCV valve and that it needed to be replaced.. Well I got my car back later that day and made it till Wed before another problem came up.. While running around town doing some things the CEL came back on and started throwing TC.. P0171 is what came up so I popped the hood and looked around where the lines that are on the top left side of the motor there is a small thin black hose that runs from the turbo to the intake manifold if you put your ear down close to it you can hear air coming out of it and if you touch it and move it around it gets really bad and the car tries to die.. So I get to work on Thurs and pull it strait into service at 8:30 and I am told that they do not have time to look at it that they are too busy and that I will just have to wait.. Well today about 1:30 the advisor came into my office and wanted my keys that they were going to look at it.. So they pulled it into service on the drive (not into a bay) and popped the hood, the tech came over to my car looked at it and said that he would be right back.. I walked into the advisors office and he got a call from the tech that said they would have to order the part and that it usually takes a day or two to get it.. Well if they would have looked at it yesterday when I brought it in they could have done that in the 45 seconds that they looked at my car and the part would be here today and be fixed but since they told me they were to "BUSY" I will have to wait over the weekend, Monday is a holiday so I will have to wait till Tues for it to get fixed... I just hope that with this leak that the seals and internal parts are ok and are not affected by the difference in pressure due to the hole in the line.. Either way they have not offered me a loaner or even told me if it is ok to drive.. Just wanted to post something so that if anything does happen there is a date and time stamp on here that I can show GM.. Any thoughts????


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Wow bro I'd start looking for one another dealership then 2 another job. I wouldn't want to work my as off for a company that won't do right for there employees. 

Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

There are materiel changes that are required to safely handle ethanol. The difference between E10 and E15 is relatively minor, but the difference between E15 and E85 is major, especially when it comes to rubber and plastic compounds. The seals and injectors used in today's engines are designed for 10 to 15% ethanol, but 85% ethanol is far more caustic.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm a week into the repair of the PCV valve and again have to wait another day because while they were replacing the line that had the leak in it they broke something else and they have to order that part.. So to recap I brought it in Monday for the PCV to be fixed that I told them on Sept 22nd was starting to fail and had blue smoke coming out the back.. It was throwing trouble codes like P0171 was told that since it doesn't have a CEL they wouldn't even look at it even with the blue smoke.. So it sat in service for almost 8 hours before I got it back. On Tues I noticed that it was idling rough and my mpg took a nose dive (below 30). On Wed the CEL light came on and noticed a vacuum leak I text the service advisor and did not get a reply, brought it in Thurs and was told that they were to busy to look at it and just shewd me off said maybe tomorrow, Fri they looked at it for 45 seconds and said that I needed a part that they didn't have and they would have to order it, today the part comes in and while working on the leaking line another part breaks that they don't have and will have to order it.. So I am 8 days into this repair.. This is beyond unacceptable..


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Definitely time to start looking for another job and another dealership service department.


----------

